# Cash für eure Sünden



## krawutz (21 Nov. 2008)

*Habe gerade eine Möglichkeit entdeckt (thx humper), den Wert der eigenen Sünden in Geld auszudrücken. Mit 446 € habe ich bestimmt noch Spielraum nach oben.*

*http://erbert.eu/suende/*


----------



## Katzun (21 Nov. 2008)

verdammt 1134.98 €


----------



## Muli (21 Nov. 2008)

Autsch ... 1980,27 ... :devil:


----------



## Katzun (21 Nov. 2008)

lol, da haste ja das volle programm durch muli


----------



## bathlet (21 Nov. 2008)

1680.02 € ein bissel viel


----------



## siehstdu (16 Feb. 2009)

1293,68€ aber es war schön


----------



## Buterfly (16 Feb. 2009)

Hey was habt ihr denn schon alles angestellt? 

568.58 €

Und davon 300€ für ne Schlägerei, verdammte Jungendsünden... - ich würde sonst bestimmt umsonst in Himmel kommen


----------



## Buterfly (14 Apr. 2009)

Sündenupdate 
998.05 €


----------



## Tokko (14 Apr. 2009)

Ich bin ein böser Bursche.

1982.97 €

Aber ich bereue nichts und würde es immer wieder tun.


----------



## Purple Rabbit (15 Apr. 2009)

814,36 (inklusive 10€ für zu häufiges Korrigieren)


----------



## SabberOpi (15 Apr. 2009)

Also ich komm auf 2234.39 € rofl2


----------



## AMUN (15 Apr. 2009)

Ich komme gut weg 225.29 €

Alle anderen sind schwerst krank und haben wohl ihr Nachtgebet längere zeit vergessen


----------



## Adler (15 Apr. 2009)

Na ja bei mir geht es nioch Ich komme auf *430.25 €*


----------



## steve300883 (15 Apr. 2009)

1723.78 € 

bekomme ich das geld jetzt auch rofl2


----------

